# I have been thinking about rats sets holders again!



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes I have been using the Insulators all season. The one real good thing I like about them is. I can put them on a pole 6' long and reach those deep bank dens that you usually cant get to. And also the yellow insulators act like bait. In Deep water. I love these things you will see them at the convention this year. Jon 


PS. Dennis about the thong, I have been hearing about some guy walking a trap line with Rats attached to the top of a pink thong. LOL How many can you get on that top string??


----------

